# Big Grooming Day!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

My friend Elinor is in the process of moving, and I offered to help her get her dogs washed feet trimmed etc, so she didn't have to try to do that with stuff half packed and between two houses. So she came over and we had "Havanese Spa Day"

I started with Panda and Ducky:


















Then we did Robin. Robin was bred by the Kings. She is a granddaughter of Elinor's Tony, and as such, she is Ducky's cousin! And what a pretty girl she is turning into! She is almost 8 months old:









We ended up with five clean dogs with trimmed up feet, nails and faces. (where needed!) Pixel and Kodi THINK they avoided the mele, but they just got a stay of execution, since we wore out before getting to them... Their day is still coming LOL!

This is Elinor (Arborway Havanese) with Robin, Nora and Tony. Tony is Ducky and Robin's grandpa! (also Chase's grandpa, and a few other dogs on the forum!) He is retired from breeding now. He got bladder stones, and it was recommended that he be neutered to help him heal faster from the bladder stone surgery. it was an emergency surgery, so there was no opportunity to collect him before hand.









Oh, another interesting thing about this photo is that it shows how similar coat color can look in two completely different GENETIC color dogs. Robin and Tony, on the outsides in this photo, are clear red, ee dogs. (like Ducky) Nora, in the middle, is a red sable (with the mask gene, but that doesn't matter really in this context) you can see that their basic color, at a glance, looks very similar. But it comes from completely different genes. You CAN have both kinds of puppies in the same litter, though. Tony has a lovely red sable litter mate.


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

I love this!!! Robin is actually Piper's full sister (both from Molly/Redman's litter born on 1/6/21 to the Kings), so I LOVED getting a glance at what she looks like now!! Also Ducky looks so adorably fluffy, I want to nuzzle his little face!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Beautiful! I love seeing those perfectly groomed feet, it’s inspirational!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

NotAMuggle said:


> I love this!!! Robin is actually Piper's full sister (both from Molly/Redman's litter born on 1/6/21 to the Kings), so I LOVED getting a glance at what she looks like now!! Also Ducky looks so adorably fluffy, I want to nuzzle his little face!


So Ducky and and Piper are cousins too! It's fun to see how all the Havanese are related to each other! (and so many are, one way or another! )


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

They look fabulous!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Robin looks almost like a Molly clone, with Red's wide set eyes.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Robin looks almost like a Molly clone, with Red's wide set eyes.


Yes, I think she does look a lot like Molly! She's turning into a lovely girl. She is sweet, funny, playful, and pretty. And her coat is coming in beautiful! Under the lighter, fuzzier, "puppy fluff", the adult coat is rich, dark and shiny!


----------



## potspot (Aug 27, 2021)

Cute outcome!


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

They all look so cute! I just want to hug them. 🥰


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Beautiful! I love seeing those perfectly groomed feet, it’s inspirational!


THIS!!!

I have tragically given Flo “Poodle foot” during last week’s grooming session😭😭😭😭😭😭


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> THIS!!!
> 
> I have tragically given Flo “Poodle foot” during last week’s grooming session😭😭😭😭😭😭


The good thing about Havanese is they CONSTANTLY give you another chance at grooming! LOL!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

@krandall Oh my! Just look at all these gorgeously coiffed and cleaned Havis! Ducky’s fur is absolutely divine!

Had I known I’d have tried to sneak Chase in there to be trimmed up! 🤣 I had called a few grooming places and they require his rabies vax which he’s not scheduled for until early Oct. He’s still way too much of a moving target to try to trim his paw fur so for now he’s a slippy & sliddy lil boy!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LeleRF said:


> @krandall Oh my! Just look at all these gorgeously coiffed and cleaned Havis! Ducky’s fur is absolutely divine!
> 
> Had I known I’d have tried to sneak Chase in there to be trimmed up! 🤣 I had called a few grooming places and they require his rabies vax which he’s not scheduled for until early Oct. He’s still way too much of a moving target to try to trim his paw fur so for now he’s a slippy & sliddy lil boy!
> View attachment 175617


If you want, I can do his feet for you when you are here on the 5th! CRAZY that they insist on a Rabies shot on a puppy that's not OLD enough for a Rabies shot!!!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

krandall said:


> If you want, I can do his feet for you when you are here on the 5th! CRAZY that they insist on a Rabies shot on a puppy that's not OLD enough for a Rabies shot!!!


Yes, please and thank you!! 🙏😘 I will take notes 📝 too, lol!! Not wanting to jinx it but it’s looking like decent weather.

Agreed with the rabies shot. I looked it up and for MA, the law is 6 mos. Humph! I guess some other states have it as 4 mos and perhaps that was a factor (?). The mobile unit I was hoping looking into was booking into late Oct anyway.

Next week is Puppy K graduation if you can believe it! We’re signing up to continue the training. His favorite part (and mine 😉) is the group play the last 15 mins! He seems to be smitten with a little Yorkie mix so have to keep eye 👁 out there!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LeleRF said:


> Yes, please and thank you!! 🙏😘 I will take notes 📝 too, lol!! Not wanting to jinx it but it’s looking like decent weather.
> 
> Agreed with the rabies shot. I looked it up and for MA, the law is 6 mos. Humph! I guess some other states have it as 4 mos and perhaps that was a factor (?). The mobile unit I was hoping looking into was booking into late Oct anyway.
> 
> ...


He was always the EASIEST puppy to do feet… we’ll see if, like Ducky, he has moved into his “Teenage phase” and offers some resistance! LOL!

Yes, MA has been 6 months forever! Which is why I have NO idea why you are running into them requiring Rabies on a a foot trim on a puppy! OTOH, there is no need for you to be paying for that anyway! I can see you not wanting to do full puppy cuts by yourself, but keeping up with feet and face trims in between… I can show you how to do that. There really is no need to pay for that!

Ducky is trying to hump every girl he meets these days… I’m afraid he takes after his daddy! Of course, he ALSO tends to hang around with more intact girls than the average “pet” puppy, so that may be part of it. Elinor’s girl, Nora, who had the litter at the same time as Ducky and Chase’s litter, is just out of heat again now. we were kind of surprised that he tried to hump her, because he is so young, but we didn’t take any chances. I don’t THINK at 4 1/2 months at that point, that he could have gotten her pregnant, but we didn’t want him to start his life as a stud dog THAT young! LOL! But even after she was safely out, he kept TRYING! And he and Robin, Elinor’s younger girl, who is NOT in heat, have been doing lots of “playing house” when they are together. Trading off whose on top, and not always even in the right direction… they BOTH clearly need practice! LOL! But he’s interested! 

I’m walking a fine line between not wanting him to be obnoxious, but at the same time, I can’t discourage him too much if I want him to breed later! So mostly, it’s a matter of management and limiting his opportunities!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

Well, it sounds like Ducky and Chase are at similar stages. Chase is a ball of bouncing energy and with the exception of allowing belly rubs has a mind of his own. I have to choose one area to ‘try’ to lure him with tricks and treats to brush him, brush his teeth, clean his face, or trim his nails each evening. He says “no thank you, ma’am. I have other ideas!” He’s also tried to mount that little lady from his class! Then again he has been doing that at home with people and stuffed animals as well, but like I said a close eye there with female dogs! 👀


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Apr 25, 2021)

How funny, Robin looks SO similar to my Annie in that first picture! I can see some little differences but if I saw her walking by on the street, I'd definitely think someone stole my dog 😅 it's rare to see a pup with the same markings AND with such a similar expression. Sorry for the silly picture (they were playing in the laundry pile hah) but I think it really shows the coat color and facial similarity! 








​The dogs look gorgeous after their groom. Red is my favorite color in a Hav (well, I'm biased) so it's fun to see the clear red right next to the red sable. Ducky is really growing up fast!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Annie DOES look like Robin! ❤


----------

